# New Smoker?



## saltandpepperonly (May 31, 2018)

I am looking in to upgrading from my current rig. I have a basic "Brick and Mortar" store bought smoker my wife got me a little of a year ago. Very cheap, leaks bad (I had to plug the holes up), thin metal, small cooking space etc. I think I have about got all I can out of this one.

I am looking at custom builds and am wondering what your thoughts on 1/2 vs 1/4 vs 3/8 on both the cooking barrel and the firebox is? I think I definitely want an insulated firebox on what I am reading online but still am unsure.

A little bit about where I live and plan on doing with the smoker. I live in DFW are in Texas so summers are real hot (and most of the year for that matter) but we sometimes will get a crazy cold few weeks in winter. Currently I only smoke for wife/extended family but *may* eventually start doing things like reunions and maybe catering down the line. 

Again that is just a maybe but the more I smoke, the more I love doing it and wouldn't mind it as a side venture and eventually full time gig. With that in mind, what are your idea's on actual size of smoker I should get as well? I do not need a huge trailer pulling smoker that can cook 30 racks of ribs simultaneously at this point but I also do not want to under-buy where I can barely manage a brisket and 2 racks of ribs before I run out of smoking space. 

Also I am not looking to spend over 2k if possible, any one have any experiences when buying their first "true" smoker? My current mindset is maybe a 3/8' 36x24 smoker and 24' insulated firebox.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 31, 2018)

I have no first hand experience cooking on them but if I had a $2000 budget and could buy a new smoker today I would go with one of these two choices. These are the same folks that made the original heavy duty Oklahoma Joe brand smokers. Before they sold to Char Broil. They use 1/4" steel and I just doubt that you would ever need anything heavier than that. They have a lifetime guarantee against burnout and best of all the are made in America in Oklahoma. It is the same tried and true design that I am using with my OKJ Highland but with far superior construction and materials. You can look at them up close and personal if you are anywhere near a Bass Pro Shop. They carry them in house. It's always easier to make a decision if you have something tactile to judge from. Nothing like lifting the lid yourself and seeing the quality first hand. There are lots of other brands out there that I'm sure will be wonderful choices but given the money and opportunity this would be my choice. 

http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-marshal-smoker
http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-ranger-smoker

George


----------



## dcecil (May 31, 2018)

Man, to be in the middle of BBQ and pit builders central like you are with 2000 to spend.  You are gonna have a bunch of options.  The 1/4 inch steel works great.  I have a 36 in Lang and its an awesome pit.  I just wish I would have gone with the 48.  The 36 is good size but it sounds like you might be experimenting with some larger cooks in the near future and for that reason I would definitely say get the 48.  Cant wait to see what you wind up getting.  You will have some more guys from your area chiming in soon to talk about there favorite pit builders.  Good luck with your search


----------



## saltandpepperonly (May 31, 2018)

Thanks guys, the more opinions the better. I may look at a 48 like you said dcecil since I am looking more towards the future with this......


----------



## normonster (May 31, 2018)

Oah Jesus, you're in TEXAS!!  I would def get a Lang. I want one but to ship to CA it is like $1,500.

Side note, you ever heard of Black Star Whiskey?


----------



## saltandpepperonly (May 31, 2018)

Normonster- I have not heard of Black Star Whiskey. I assume that is a local brand down here somewhere? We have so many breweries etc in this area I could never try them all if I wanted to.

I guess I will start looking at Langs then, no one has issues with it being only 1/4 thick and not insulated fb?


----------



## dcecil (May 31, 2018)

saltandpepperonly said:


> Normonster- I have not heard of Black Star Whiskey. I assume that is a local brand down here somewhere? We have so many breweries etc in this area I could never try them all if I wanted to.
> 
> I guess I will start looking at Langs then, no one has issues with it being only 1/4 thick and not insulated fb?


No issue at all.  Love my Lang


----------



## dcecil (May 31, 2018)

normonster said:


> Oah Jesus, you're in TEXAS!!  I would def get a Lang. I want one but to ship to CA it is like $1,500.
> 
> Side note, you ever heard of Black Star Whiskey?


Had a Lang shipped out here to California two months ago for 500.  Might wanna check again.  They make so many west coast runs now the price isn’t to bad


----------



## normonster (May 31, 2018)

saltandpepperonly said:


> Normonster- I have not heard of Black Star Whiskey. I assume that is a local brand down here somewhere? We have so many breweries etc in this area I could never try them all if I wanted to.




Haha...awesome problem to have man! 

I’ve only heard of it because I found this song and they’re recording it in the distillery.



Damn good tunes...made me want to buy their album and try the whiskey!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2018)

Very happy with my Lang too!
Al


----------



## phatbac (Jun 1, 2018)

saltandpepperonly said:


> I guess I will start looking at Langs then, no one has issues with it being only 1/4 thick and not insulated fb?



Love my Lang too! its the best smoker I've bought and the next one i buy in a month will be Lang too! No the 1/4 inch steel holds really good heat IMO. and in the wind i use a little more wood and run a little hotter and works good in the rain or snow as well. Thicker steel would take longer to heat up and cool down and would be harder to get a low and slow temp. thick steel offsets have a learning curve about heating up to the right temp and holding the temp you want. really thick steel would probably much harder to master. Just my $0.02

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## saltandpepperonly (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, I'll look in to the 48' Lang then and let you know if I go through with it.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2018)

I ordered a Lang to be shipped here in CA first part of May. It was a 48 deluxe patio. Shipping was 500. 

I since switched to a 60 deluxe and shipping was 900 to CA. I don’t have the smoker yet so I can’t offer any opinion on it. I will say that none of the smokers under the 84 have the firebox demensions you want and none of them are insulated. 

I would first decide if you want an offset smoker or reverse flow.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 1, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> I ordered a Lang to be shipped here in CA first part of May. It was a 48 deluxe patio. Shipping was 500.
> 
> I since switched to a 60 deluxe and shipping was 900 to CA. I don’t have the smoker yet so I can’t offer any opinion on it. I will say that none of the smokers under the 84 have the firebox demensions you want and none of them are insulated.
> 
> I would first decide if you want an offset smoker or reverse flow.


Congrats on the new toy, when is it gonna arrive


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Congrats on the new toy, when is it gonna arrive


I hope it is soon because i keep upgrading. It hasn’t started being built yet. Was told they may work on it in a couple more weeks.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 1, 2018)

It was pretty awesome when the truck pulled up to drop mine off   Mine is the 36 on the right and man does it look tiny compared to the monster on the left lol


----------



## dcecil (Jun 1, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> I hope it is soon because i keep upgrading. It hasn’t started being built yet. Was told they may work on it in a couple more weeks.


Your gonna love it


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2018)

I’m looking forward to it. I think I am done calling for upgrades. I added stainless racks, flapper to warmer from firebox and one to close off main chamber from firebox, 7 shelves in. Warmer and an additional top rack cut in half. With support legs in one end so I can tape the original top rack out when I have to cook a tall object and still have top and bottom racks on the other half of the smoker.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 1, 2018)

That sounds awesome,  can’t wait to see pics of that


----------

